# Ticks on rabbits....



## walleyestalker420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Coming back from fishing the other night I hit a rabbit with the truck, figured I'd try to salvage it, grabbed it by the ear and the entire back of it's head/neck/ears were completely covered in ticks (and what I assume were ticks). Different sizes, shapes, colors, literally crawling on top of each other.

Anybody ever seen something like that before? I know they're bad right now, but that's definitely not what I was expecting.

Needless to say, I left the rabbit.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Most of the one's in the summer i like that. Thats why i wait til after the first hard frost or snow to hunt them


----------



## walleyestalker420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Right, I expected to find some, but the shear amount caught me offguard. Wasn't expecting to see big moving clumps of the nasty little ****s!


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Did it look anything like this.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=417587 
I shot this rabbit the last day season 2012. I never seen anything like it before.

Lee


----------



## MuddyPaws1 (Apr 7, 2011)

J-D said:


> Did it look anything like this.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=417587
> I shot this rabbit the last day season 2012. I never seen anything like it before.
> 
> Lee



Holy good God!:yikes:

I have had them thick with fleas but never ticks.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

3/31/2011



















We just pluck them, batter them, fry them... "blood nuggets." Nothing better!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bleh! :coco:


----------

